# Clipper???



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 2, 2011)

Any thoughts on this article? 

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/43843/lateweek-northeast-snowstorm-t.asp


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2011)

While I'm skiing Friday, and would love to have it, it's too early to call anything.  Even the models don't show much coming, maybe 2-5".  Needless to say, we need some snow from the skies, manmade or Godmade to put us back into an edge-able shape.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hoping for something significant. Might head up to Turn of River Friday and watch the radar from there and travel to where the snow falls.

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------

